# Can I rent a tlc vehicle under my own insurance policy.



## Uber Tuber (Jul 5, 2018)

I got my tlc plates and my tlc appointment for july 30. I cant wait this long without work. Can I rent a tlc vehicle while using my own insurance? I was just approved last week. I was told that I cant be on two policies for american transit. What can I do? I was thinking about asking American lease in bronx. Anybody know where I can go?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uber Tuber said:


> I got my tlc plates and my tlc appointment for july 30. I cant wait this long without work. Can I rent a tlc vehicle while using my own insurance? I was just approved last week. I was told that I cant be on two policies for american transit. What can I do? I was thinking about asking American lease in bronx. Anybody know where I can go?


You're lucky...

Here in Tampa Bay there is no lease...

Rakos


----------

